# Obtener datos de lectura con rj-45 y enviarlos a red



## marsc (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola, el asunto es que tengo que obtener unos datos del comportamiento de un equipo, especificamente una UPS la cual sólo se puede accdeder por un puerto RJ-45.

El asunt es que necesito tomar esas señales con el cable RJ-45 y enviarlas por medio de una red ethernet para que sea monitoreada desde una compu.

Alguien tiene alguna idea de cómo podría hacerse, estoy buscando al respecto pero no he encontrado mucho sobre la obtensión de datos con RJ-45.

Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola. RJ45 es un tipo de conector para redes. Muy posiblemente es una conexion Ethernet. En tal caso podrias conectar la UPS con una PC (si tiene tarjeta de red) usando el cable adecuado con conexiones RJ45 macho en cada extremo. Revisa el manual de la UPS a ver que dice al respecto. Luego de la conexion, en la PC la deberias configurar como un dispositivo de red. Salu2.


----------

